# البروميد



## awadgandarh (11 أبريل 2011)

ماهي كيفية الكشف عن البروميد في الماء ؟ وكيفية التحكم فيه او التخلص منه؟


----------



## abusimbel (3 يوليو 2011)

الكشف عن البروميد فى المياه من خلال تحليل كيمائى للمباه
بخصوص ضبط البروميد فى المياه لها نظام معين لايمكن الافصاح عنه


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## dr.ibr (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن نعرف التحليل


----------

